# Man rules



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Gentleman what are your man rules the rule you live by whether in life in general,dating or married life what rules do you guys live by.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

My number one rule that I live by is : plan for the future but live in the now.

For relationships: Never give more than you get in return. And NEVER date anyone who previously cheated
Parenting: do the best you can and remember these are girls not boys


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

1]Respect the elders , they have walked this way before.
2]Respect myself , nobody owes me any respect.
3]Respect my woman , she's the only one who has my back.
4]Always go the distance to help those who want help.
4]Respect others, even when we disagree.
5]Don't tempt fate , she has a mean temper.
6]Life is full of opportunity , seize it.

" _Carpe Diem._."


----------



## WolverineFan (Nov 26, 2013)

_The fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom_. Knowing that _fear_ here means primarily respect for. In my life when I consider the will of God, things usually turn out well. When I discount the will of God, things usually don't. A man who honors God is on a firm foundation.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

Not a Man rule more of a huMAN rule. 

Do unto others as you would have them do unto you.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

For work: Eyes open, head down, mouth shut. Asses and elbows.

For marriage: Eyes open, head down, mouth shut. Asses and elbows.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Always be positive - look at the glass as half full. It really is!
Always be honest - Integrity is our most important trait.
Always give 100% - You will pass up many others who don't do this. 
Always put Family first - they are the most important people on this earth.
Always treat people with respect even if you don't agree with them.
Always listen first and talk second. Seek to understand before being understood.
Treat everyone you meet with kindness. This habit will serve you well. 
Always look for the good in others. Make it a way of life.
Teach your kids traits and habits that they will use when you are gone.


----------



## GIM003 (Feb 5, 2014)

For Life:
1) Cherish every day
2) If you are ever thinking about doing something that you don't want people to know about, then don't do it

For Relationships:
1) Cherish every day with your partner
2) If you are ever thinking about doing something that you don't want your partner to know about, then don't do it


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Do no harm.

Take no sh!t.

Be the kind of man you admire.

Don't EVER drink c0cktails through a straw.


----------



## BackwardFizz (Mar 23, 2014)

Deejo your personality seems very similar to my husbands. If you don't mind me asking you here, what are the qualities that most attract you to a woman/make you want to come home to her/never leave her etc?


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey, What's wrong with using a straw...

Is this what I have been doing wrong in life?

BTW I never put my lips on anything with the word 'tail' in it.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

BackwardFizz said:


> Deejo your personality seems very similar to my husbands. If you don't mind me asking you here, what are the qualities that most attract you to a woman/make you want to come home to her/never leave her etc?


An 'edge'. Whether, it's humor, compassion, smarts, fearlessness, a daredevil streak, something that clearly indicates she knows who she is ... and likes herself.

A ready smile.

A sense of adventure, both in and out of the bedroom.

Passionate ... about something.

Fitness minded. She knows her body, and wants to take care of it. For both of us.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Sandfly said:


> Hey, What's wrong with using a straw...
> 
> Is this what I have been doing wrong in life?
> 
> BTW I never put my lips on anything with the word 'tail' in it.


It's alcohol ... we don't need to worry about germs on a glass.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Deejo said:


> It's alcohol ... we don't need to worry about germs on a glass.


You also drink faster through a straw.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

OK, I see your points on the alcohol and drink speed-ratio.

But, suppose it's my vanquished enemies blood which I am drinking. Do you consider it unmanly to use the straw in this scenario?

Think about it, you're saying you'd put your lips on their body... that's be WRONG.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Sandfly said:


> OK, I see your points on the alcohol and drink speed-ratio.
> 
> But, suppose it's my vanquished enemies blood which I am drinking. Do you consider it unmanly to use the straw in this scenario?
> 
> Think about it, you're saying you'd put your lips on their body... that's be WRONG.


Don't be ridiculous, you drink your enemies blood from their skull.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

Integrity and respect can only be earned

Never be ashamed to look in the mirror

No matter how successful you are- if you aren't helping others, you have failed.

You are 50% of the reason that you have children. Be 100% part of their lives.

Setbacks and failures happen for a reason. Learn from them and don't repeat.

Sometimes decisions are painful. Refer to rules 1 and 2.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> Don't be ridiculous, you drink your enemies blood from their skull.


Ugh. All along I've been turning them into fruit bowls... Lesson learned


----------

